

Security exploits by programming language. - pjmlp
http://samate.nist.gov/SRD/view.php?count=20&first=0&sort=asc

======
mooism2
Title as submitted is _Security exploits by programming language._

Actual title of linked page is _Software Assurance reference Dataset :: View
all test cases_ and contains a mix of C, C++, and Java. There is no way I can
see to search by programming language (or even to search at all).

